# Antler Carving



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm more of a carver than a woodworker but I enjoy looking at the work here. Not sure if any of you carve at all but here is one of mine. Thanks for looking. 
Best Regards, 
Aaron C
Leitchfield, KY


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

That is really cool.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I love seeing something new to me! This is really cool, and intricate. I'd love to see more of your work. How is that antler to carve? Do you use power carvers or hand carvers.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome. Ive wanted to do something like that before. Just don't know where to start. 
Did you use a scroll saw to remove the bulk?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that is pretty cool. I really like it. You've done a great job on this one and your choice of carving really suits the antler. Just for the record, if you do any carving in wood, then you're a woodworker. :thumbsup: Great work.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Now that is pretty cool. I really like it. You've done a great job on this one and your choice of carving really suits the antler. Just for the record, if you do any carving in wood, then you're a woodworker. :thumbsup: Great work.


 
Well then I guess I'll soon be a woodworker because I have a project or two to do in wood on the drawing boards.....lol. 

I use a combination of dremel and foredom tools to carve and 99% of the bits I use are just round carbide. No scroll saw or handtools involved. I have only fnished 2 and presently working on my 3rd so don't have a ton of different pics to show but if you would like to see some progress pics of my current project you can check it out here. It will be finished as a Mail Pouch Tobacco theme.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kentucky-Antler-Worx/263148000409000

Thanks for all the comments , 
Aaron


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

ACP said:


> I love seeing something new to me! This is really cool, and intricate. I'd love to see more of your work. How is that antler to carve? Do you use power carvers or hand carvers.


 
I do use a small box vent to carve in front of. Although not as bad as some people say (maybe I'm use to it) but when you are really wasting a lot of material the antler does have some odor. When detailing it is not much at all. Any more questions feel free to hit me up. 

Aaron


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow!!! nice job. I always envy you carvers. I've never seen someone carve antler. Do you carve in wood also?


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

buggyman1 said:


> Wow!!! nice job. I always envy you carvers. I've never seen someone carve antler. Do you carve in wood also?


Not much yet. At some point down the road I'd like to do a mantel. These take up quite a bit of time so it will probably be a while before I really jump into an extensive wood project. I still have at least a couple more I wanna do before I give wood a try. I have a set of flexcut knives and some basswood blocks but have yet to do much with those either. 

Here is a close up of the one above and I'll see if I can grab a work in progress pic of my current piece.

Thanks for your comment, Aaron


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I see fences, and barns, and trees. That's wood in my book.

Seriously, that's pretty cool. I'd have never thought to carve an antler.


----------



## HuskyKMA (May 24, 2011)

That's just plain cool, nice work.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cool stuff !!!*

That is very cool work your doing there.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice! I do wood carving (and whittling) as well. 

I carved deer antler into a chain once.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Very nice! I do wood carving (and whittling) as well.
> 
> I carved deer antler into a chain once.
> 
> View attachment 44953


I had thought of a couple of possible themes in the future where I may do some chain carving as well. Thanks for posting, very interesting.

Thanks to everyone else for their comments.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

very kewl,

I've done some antler work but none to that magnitude.

I know how the smell of bone is, any tricks to avoiding it.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice work Aaron. Actually it's beautiful!

I had to laugh though. Antler doesn't have "a little oder to it"!

I used a dremel to carve this little owl when I was in my mid teens.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, 









It in no way compares to your work but I remember the stench when I put the Dremel to bone. Naaaaztee!

I'm excited to see your progress on your mantle.

Your design is probably in the conceptual stage are this point so why not consider incorporating antler and or bone into your mantle?

I look forward to seeing more of your work.

Jeff


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Leatherneck said:


> very kewl,
> 
> I've done some antler work but none to that magnitude.
> 
> I know how the smell of bone is, any tricks to avoiding it.


 
The box vent really helps,........but as far as eliminating it completely, not that I'm aware of.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep I agree with what they said. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

jharris said:


> Sorry,
> 
> View attachment 45071
> 
> ...


Yeah the mantel will be a bit down the road but you took the ideas right out of my head. Really have no set theme yet (if I did it would change 20x before starting) but I would like to do something different with it. Perhaps an inlay of sort with antler,...........who knows. All I know at the moment is it would have some deep relief to it. Most I've seen are on the shallow side, it's just my preference I guess. Thanks for your comment and nice job on the owl..............I suppose it may stink a bit more than I think but I can't help it. Been a horn addict all my life (hunting/taxidermy,.etc), now I carve it. It's just my favorite medium :yes:.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Yep I agree with what they said. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks,, nice job on the bowls. I have a lathe on my want list so I can do some pens, would come in handy for other "add-ons" to carvings as well.


----------

